# My (Almost) 2 Year Old Collection (with pics!)



## CrystallineDoll (Apr 27, 2009)

First, this is where I keep it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :





Close-up:





Lips:

Where I put them: 











Skew, Profusion, Lightly Ripe, Russian Red, All's Fair, On  Hold





Lollipop Lovin', Utterly Frivolous, Inner Hue, Romancin', To Swoon For, Strayin', High 90s





Jampacked, Rich & Ripe, Cult of Cherry, Strawberry Blond, Ensign (Not Pictured: Cherry Blossom)





Sock Hop, Pink Grapefruit, Splendid, Hot Frost, Fast Friends, Nice Kitty





Magnetique, Fleur De Light, Little VI, Song & Dance, Delicate Crush (Not Pictured: Flashmode)





Dazzlepuss D/g, Baby Sparks d/g, Melt In Your Mouth Cremesheen glass, Not So Shy! C-thru lip color (Not Pictured: Date Night d/g)

Eyes:

Metal X & Richmetal Highlighters:





Pink Platinum, Verdigris, Material Gold, Gold Spice, Positive Charge, Dark Influence

Mineralize e/s





Outspoken, Inter View, Word of Mouth

E/S still in cases:





Soft Flower, Phloof!, Lilac Touch, Solar White, Expensive Pink, Evening Aura, Sumptuous Olive





Aquavert, Dear Cupcake, Blackberry, Hoax, Yogurt, Et Tu, Bouquet, Of Summer

(Not pictured: Cosmic e/s)

Palettes:

Neutrals: 





(By Columns)
Flip, Bold & Brazen, Charcoal Brown, Texture, Woodwinked, Twinks, Amber Lights, Bronze, Artic Grey, Idol Eyes, Electra, Silverring, Pincurl, Print, Dazzlelight

Pinks & Purples:





(By Columns) 
Cranberry, Star Violet, Trax, Coppering, Hepcat, Girlie, Wintersky, Post Haste, Passionate, Sushi Flower, Fig.1 (poor thing! haha), Nocturnelle, Satellite Dreams, Stars 'n' Rockets, Beautiful Iris

Blues:





Fade, Moon's Reflection, Prussian, Flashtrack, Deep Truth, Blue Flame, Cobolt, Atlantic Blue, Parfait Amour, Climate Blue, Bang on Blue, Freshwater, Steamy, Shimmermoss, Talent Pool

"Brights":





Submarine, Creme de Violet, Vibrant Grape, Clarity, Electric Eel, Cool Heat, Blue Calm, Goldmine, Goldenrod, Newly Minted, Bottle Green, Lime, Humid, Wondergrass, Eyepopping

Special palettes:









Wisteria Trio, Heatherette Trio 2, Fafi Eyes 2, Spiced Chocolate









Colourforms Warm Eyes, Lucky Tom, Too Dolly









(All Holiday '08) Plum Lips, Cool Eyes, Warm Eyes, Green box = Vex eyeshadow that I left in car and it shattered xD

Pigments:





(From Top)
Old Gold, Golden Olive, Copper, Chocolate Brown, Copper Sparkle, Reflects Rust, Rose, Melon, Megarich





(From Top)
Reflects Blue, Violet, French Violet, Crystalled Purple, Blue (glitter), Reflects Duo Purple, Chartreuse, Antique Green, Teal, Steel Blue

(Not pictured: Jewelmarine glitter)





Pinked Mauve, Quietly, Teal, Frost, Reflects Blackened Red

Fluidlines:

What I keep them in:









Blue Peep, Macroviolet, Uppity, Brassy, Blacktrack, Waveline, Frostlite

Eye pencils:




Bankroll pearlglide, Spare Change p/g, Fly-by-blu p/g, Rave p/g, Black Russian p/g, Fascinating, Arcival, Penultimate Liner
(Not pictured: Greyprint, Smolder)

Misc. Eye Stuff





Royal Hue S/s, Rubenesque p/p, Cashflow p/p, Nice Vice p/p, Rich Purple Chromaline, Aqualine l/l, Inky l/l
(Not pictured: bare canvas paint)






Face:





Summer Rose b/p, Perfect Topping msf, msf natural in light, Stark Naked b/p blush, Blushbaby, Light Flush msf, Hello Kitty mystery powder compact





Fix +, Pro Eye remover, moisture cover concealer (NW20), Studio Moisture Fix SPF 15, Prep+Prime Face, Mixing Medium, Select Tint SPF 15 (NC30), Moisturelush eye cream, Select Moistureblend SPF (NW20)

Recently purchased and too lazy to retake pictures:





Just Dessert Tricolour l/g, A Rose Romance l/s, Lemon Chiffon s/s, Red Velvet s/s, Butternutty s/s, Magnetique l/g, Steal My Heart l/g, Loving Touch c-thru lip color

Brushes:





They needed to be washed so I figured I'd just show you where I keep them..and yes, that's a Hello Kitty Eiffel Tower tooth brush holder haha!

Misc. Things





Traincases





Thanks for looking


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 27, 2009)

Sweet collection...I love your set up!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 27, 2009)

OMG awesome collection! And I LOVE your traincases, where did you get them?


----------



## CrystallineDoll (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I got the traincases from Target


----------



## TamiChoi (Apr 27, 2009)

nice collection!


----------



## Pizzicata (Apr 27, 2009)

Lovely, thanks for posting.


----------



## n_c (Apr 27, 2009)

Niiice! I love your set up.


----------



## User49 (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome collection! I like how you store your limited edition eyeshadow pallettes! Thanks for sharing the great pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 28, 2009)

Great collection.


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (May 2, 2009)

AWESOME collection!!!!


----------



## Choupinette28 (May 2, 2009)

Sweet collection


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 6, 2009)

aw ur collection is nice, i like it


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 7, 2009)

Nice collection!! I have the same traincases as you do!!!


----------



## annegal (May 26, 2009)

Very pretty traincases!


----------



## couturesista (May 26, 2009)

Nice Collection!


----------



## Susanne (May 26, 2009)

You can see you have organized it with love!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brianjenny17 (May 26, 2009)

sooo colorful!


----------



## amber_j (May 29, 2009)

Nice collection. I love your traincase!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 29, 2009)

I love your collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ashizzle (Apr 8, 2010)

I love your collection!


----------



## larababyx (Apr 27, 2010)

i want you hello kitty eiffel tower ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 x


----------



## lenchen (Apr 28, 2010)

love your collection!


----------



## vc1079 (Apr 28, 2010)

I dont remember Dazzlepuss coming out with the Hello Kitty collection?! that charm looks so cute!!


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow beautiful collection.


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 28, 2010)

What a lovely collection!  
My collection is almost two years old too, but yours is much bigger.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Very very nice. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Apr 28, 2010)

Fabulous collection! I'm so jealous of the organization.


----------



## Alakazam (May 10, 2010)

wow! i like how you set up all your collections


----------



## bettyyy (May 10, 2010)

nice collection


----------



## Hypathya (May 10, 2010)

Sweet and lovely collection!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## moonlit (May 11, 2010)

awww this is so pretty!!!


----------



## gemmel06 (May 11, 2010)

Nice collection


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Great collection!


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

Sweet collection! MAC Song & Dance is my HG MLBB gloss, so sad it's gone now, but glad to see it making a reappearance!


----------

